# Stupid tiny bass....that's just what I needed!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been forcing myself to use the fly rod for the last few weeks (leaving all other gear at home). There has been a lot of frustration...inability to cast with any distance or accuracy, constantly getting knots in my leader, getting smacked in the head with weighted flies, getting leader/fly line/ flies snagged on anything and everything near the kayak. However, the biggest issue I have had is not catching fish. So yesterday, I went to a sure thing pond and played with some tiny bass. It is the type of pond that no real fisherman would bother with, except maybe to take the kids fishing. But, if you are just learning to fly fish, I would highly suggest it! These little guys didn't care that I was beating the water to a froth in my failed efforts to cast even 20', All I needed to do was hit the water and let the popper sit for about 30 seconds. Back to the real thing for my next trip, but when the frustration takes over again, I know where to find the cure.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I frequently fish water where accuracy & distance are not at all necessary to catch fish. I feel like fly fishing is a lot more enjoyable when you're actually catching fish, so it doesn't bother me to spend an evening at the local lake catching an assortment of eager to bite bluegill, crappie, bass, and even a channel cat.

Accuracy & distance improve with repetitive casting, and repetition is more enjoyable when you have to frequently break the routine to take a fish off the hook.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I like what you are doing, I think if you really want to learn how to cast and fish with a fly rod, you have to dive in and remove the "crutches," AKA spinning/baitcasting gear. When I decided a few years ago I wanted to take it seriously, it was tough leaving for the mountains with only a fly rod. I think you have to resign to the fact that it may not go real well early on, but you are gaining the experience and practice needed to get better. Good to hear you're catching fish, nothing is better for the confidence than some positive reinforcement pulling on the end of the line!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

PATIENCE is definitely required. I find myself picking up a spin or bait casting rod every once in a while. There will be days where fly fishing for them is really tough and rather go home skunked I will use every available tools in my arsenal. But then it does not give me the same great satifactions when I catch them on flies.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

You are doing the right thing. My FFing did not improve until I left all other gear at home. I fished with a spinning rod for the first time in 4 years. Also, lawn practice is important. Distance will come.

I have also found that matching the rod, the line, and especially the leader are crucial to better and easier casting. I throw a lot of larger and heavier flies and learning to tie the correct leader has improved my casting and made it easier on my arm. I'm down to only 2 or 3 false casts, instead of 17. I have also found that a fast rod suits me better and the use of a Bass taper or similar fly line does make a difference.

To be totally transparent, I should tell you that I started working at Mad River Outfitters a month ago, so I will try not to promote any certain products. However, we do offer a class for Knots & Leaders for $15.00.
Or just stop by and chat with any of the guys - we do love to talk FFing.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im trying to work my way up to casting help. That is, I have not gotten to the point where professional instruction would even be beneficial. 


But, I bumped up to a 7wt, and Im trying for smallies today after work.

*** This is a emergency broadcast warning ***

There is a weighted fly warning for the Whitewater River in Ohio From 6 to 9PM, use extreme caution and wear protective headgear in the area.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

rweis said:


> Or just stop by and chat with any of the guys - we do love to talk FFing.


lol, indeed ya do. I've burned many an hour in MRO talking fly fishing and mulling over purchases. It's good times.

Makes you a better fisherman too.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Rooster said:


> Im trying to work my way up to casting help. That is, I have not gotten to the point where professional instruction would even be beneficial.
> 
> 
> But, I bumped up to a 7wt, and Im trying for smallies today after work.
> ...


Where you at?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

funnay!! i cant imagine the double wammy of fly fish and kyaking!
:hypnotized:



Rooster said:


> *** This is a emergency broadcast warning ***
> 
> There is a weighted fly warning for the Whitewater River in Ohio From 6 to 9PM, use extreme caution and wear protective headgear in the area.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm in Cincinnati....I got shut-out on the White Water, but my buddy only caught a few dinks with spinning gear (if he would have had a good day, it might have been the end of my fly fishing). I did get a few dinks on the LMR a few days ago. I will be back on the LMR Sunday evening, so watch your head if your in the area!


----------

